# A new tarpon boat is born



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are some construction photo's of the new Threadfin 24 ft guide boat that I'm having built. It has a slight step in the hull and has a 8'3" beam, 85 gal of fuel, a 45 gallon leaning post livewell and a 20 gallon pitch well in the transom. It will also have a 6'4" dual station tower and will be powered by a 300 Suzuki fourstroke, bow mounted 36v trolling motor and an E-80 Raymarine sounder/GPS.




























I will post more pics when i get them down loaded and resized.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

good looking hull. wouldn't a transome mount trolling motor be more advantageous on a boat of this size and especially in rough water


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

I tried the transom mounted trolling motors 10 years ago and they aren't as effective as a bow mounted trolling motor. Slower, less manuverable, especially when catching bait by yourself.

I'm going with a custom extra long shaft to keep the pop in the water when its choppy. I've also found that if your trying to troll in choppy water its probably better to either anchor or just drift. You'll usually catch more fish.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

one thing for sure you'll be able to cast better from the bow then the transome when chasing tarpon.


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are a few more pics:



















stringer grid










center console










40 gallon leaning post livewell


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

dreamy


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

*updated pics of new tarpon boat*

Here are some updated pics of the inner liner and the tower. It's running a little behind schedule but due to the weather this year, I'm still able to flats fish out of the ShallowSport for now.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I cant wait to see the boat when it is completed.
Look's like it is going to be Sweet!
That tower is awesome-
:cheers:


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

That boat is bad, alot of boats similar to yours over here in tampa bay they are tarpon fisherman's dream boat.


----------

